# Zone 2 Speaker Set up



## az1676 (May 25, 2017)

i need a little help I have been racking my brain for a while. I have an Onkyo HT-R592. I have the system set up with one HDMI going from TV to the receiver and I change components through the reciever. I have 2 outdoor speakers that I want to use to play whatever is on the TV through zone 2. I do not need to play a separate component through Zone 2. I have tested the speakers with a battery and i get static, I have set up Zone 2 to "on", and i have double checked the hookups which are fine. I still cannot get them to work. I have read several forums, FAQ's and watched hours of Youtube videos. In the manuals it mentions that zone 2 will only play using analog. Do i need to change the set up of my system? Can i run both an analog and digital connection to the receiver? Any info i could get would be much appreciated i have owned the home for 2 years and cannot get this set up.
addle:


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

az1676 said:


> Can i run both an analog and digital connection to the receiver?


Yes. For example, a CD, DVD or Bluray player with both digital analog outs can be connected to separate analog (say CD) and digital (say DVD) inputs on the receiver (but not the *same* input, that has both types of analog/digital connectors, like rca and toslink). Select the desired input and you will hear the source. If you don't, check the Menu settings for that input and make sure analog or digital is selected.



az1676 said:


> In the manuals it mentions that zone 2 will only play using analog.


So which analog input are you using as source for Zone 2?


----------



## az1676 (May 25, 2017)

thank you for the response. to this point all i have done is plug in the speakers to the zone 2 plugs on the receiver, my intent would be to use the TV as the sole source for Zone 2. What is confusing me is with the set up i currently have i control all components through the receiver. All components come into the receiver and on HDMI goes out to the TV.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Right, so if for example, your cable box is connected to receiver via HDMI and then the TV is as well, you won't get sound from zone 2, because HDMI is not an analog input.
Zone 2 is typically used to say, pipe music into another space. Usually CD (with analog output), maybe FM radio, etc, i.e., analog sources, as the manual states.
Now if the cable box also has analog rca audio outs, that you would connect to an analog in. You should then be able to hear this via Zone 2.


----------



## az1676 (May 25, 2017)

would switching to analog connection degrade an HD picture?


----------

